

Google Tech Talk: Erlang (2007) - coglethorpe
http://sysadmin.adnanwasim.com/2009/05/erlang.html

======
joeyo
Can an admin please fix the title?

~~~
kqr2
The misspelling occurs in the blog title too.

Since the blog doesn't add any more information anyway, here's the direct link
to the google tech talk on erlang:

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OpYPKBQhSZ4>

------
dforbin
an erlang talk is cool and all, but why do people post links to videos from
2007 here???

~~~
mattyb
If it's intellectually interesting and hasn't been posted before, why not?

